# bodybuilding police question



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

I am 6'1 and 222 pounds of lean muscle. My question is will the depts reject me because of the weight even though its muscle? I plan on upping the weight to 230.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

If you pass the PAT and the drug screen (which includes steroids), you're good to go.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

You are screwed. Go back to sitting on the couch and eating McDonald's four times a day. PDs love fat cops.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

No, you will not be rejected because of the weight. They may question how you got there though.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I am 6'1 and 222 pounds of lean muscle. My question is will the depts reject me because of the weight even though its muscle? I plan on upping the weight to 230.












Now I know you want to give out tickets to your "gun show", but please, show a little decorum. You are 19 and at step zero, you are talking about step 47 of the application process, my advice is _don't worry about it_.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

dennis said:


> I am 6'1 and 222 pounds of lean muscle. My question is will the depts reject me because of the weight even though its muscle? I plan on upping the weight to 230.


I hereby declare your new police nickname to be "Roadblock"


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

The top 3 candidates


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> I hereby declare your new police nickname to be "Roadblock"


6'1" 220 is a ROADBLOCK to you ?????? Yikes.


----------



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

how fast do you run the 40?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

1234hey said:


> how fast do you run the 40?


How fast can you drink a 40?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Sniper said:


> 6'1" 220 is a ROADBLOCK to you ?????? Yikes.


You know the type, always blocking your way in the hall, taking up too much space in the locker room, etc. "Roadblock".


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

niteowl1970 said:


> The top 3 candidates


The guy on the right looks like he isn't capable of wiping his own ass... he looks very uncomfortable!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

dennis said:


> I am 6'1 and 222 pounds of lean muscle. My question is will the depts reject me because of the weight even though its muscle? I plan on upping the weight to 230.


 This question is one of two things:

1. Bull Sh** because if you think it might be a problem then why would you "plan on upping the weight to 230"?

OR

2. HEY LOOK AT ME EVERBODY! LOOK AT HOW GOOD I LOOK! NO REALLY!!! LOOK OVER HERE!!!!!!

Tool.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

dennis said:


> I am 6'1 and 222 pounds of lean muscle. My question is will the depts reject me because of the weight even though its muscle? I plan on upping the weight to 230.












Narcissist !


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hans and Franz will "Pump you up!"


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

The important question is can you still wipe your own ass?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Dennis. Your situation is precisely why I decided to stay 5'11" and 180 lbs of about 85% lean muscle. I never wanted to be sterotyped. I had a chance to be 6'4" and 250 (with rock star abs) but it was so cliche.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If Ronnie isnt to big I think your all set...


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

look at the muscles on this one


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Bodybuilder or otherwise, they all look the same with an orange face and in handcuffs.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

jedediah1 said:


> look at the muscles on this one


S/He better go to the Vet, cause those puppies are sic


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

TRPDiesel said:


> S/He better go to the Vet, cause those puppies are sic


That must be a chubby chasers dream.. Just slap the thigh and ride the wave in.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

if you listen closely, you can hear her shoes giving up the will to live


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

jedediah1 said:


> if you listen closely, you can hear her shoes giving up the will to live


I thought that was the wood on the boardwalk making that sound.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

When the Humphreys brothers die, they are doomed to come back as a pair of that lady's stained underwear.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Johnny Law said:


> When the Humphreys brothers die, they are doomed to come back as a pair of that lady's stained underwear.


:uc::uc::uc:


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

dennis said:


> I am 6'1 and 222 pounds of lean muscle. My question is will the depts reject me because of the weight even though its muscle? I plan on upping the weight to 230.


Don't sweat it little fellar, I'm 6'2 and 232 pounds of lean muscle, (quite handsome too), and was able to land a job.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

dennis said:


> I am 6'1 and 222 pounds of lean muscle. My question is will the depts reject me because of the weight even though its muscle? I plan on upping the weight to 230.


Don't sweat it little fellar, I'm 6'2 and 233 pounds of lean muscle, (quite handsome too), and I got a job.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

That's from the department of redundency department


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Did you loose a pound thinking that one up, handsome?


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

TRPDiesel said:


> S/He better go to the Vet, cause those puppies are sic


I could be wrong but I think that saggy pile of flesh in the middle is a hemroid, yah a real hanger!
Hemroid, the other roid Dennis!


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

Are you out of you Fm mind? Stop jurking off and get a real life. My God we used to piss on guys like you. Stop living with momy and get a real life you pussy.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

new guy said:


> Don't sweat it little fellar, I'm 6'2 and 233 pounds of lean muscle, (quite handsome too), and I got a job.


Man, I bet you got guys going gay for you too, huh?

Were you featured in this episode of Ali G?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB3ZERLwQVM"]YouTube- Ali G Show Part 3 (Bruno, Gay TV)(Super Funny)[/nomedia]


----------

